

Ask HN: What are companies such as Dropbox looking for in new grads? - PeterBarrett

I&#x27;m in my final year of CS and I&#x27;d just like some advice on what sort of qualities companies such as Dropbox look for in new grads.
======
smilefreak
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs).

They hire for a wide variety of roles with some quite specialised knowlededge.
I would expect they do not want anything different from the big tech
companies.

Core CS concepts and maybe some information of the projects you have worked on
while in college

